# Is this a King Kong or a really dark Blue Rilli?



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

Is this a King Kong or a really dark Blue Rilli?

How can I tell a shrimp is a king kong or not?

Sorry it's not the best pics.


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

By looks of the carapace it looks more of a Caridina sp (King Kong Extreme) to me.

So how you ended up having this one in your tank?


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

Really? Sometimes it looks blue but this is the darkest I have ever seen him.

I bought the entire setup from a member all in one go.
So everything was already in the tank. I just never really tried to identify any of them until now.

There's a bunch of babies and trying to figure out what i got.

So how do you tell them apart?
I know crystals are distinguished based on the pattern but it's the solid colours that I have no clue where to start

For example a really dark blue from an extreme black king kong?
Or a yellow from a yellow king kong?


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Majoram said:


> Really? Sometimes it looks blue but this is the darkest I have ever seen him.


Can you please post a better pic ??



Majoram said:


> So how do you tell them apart?


Between neocaridina and caridina its pretty difficult .. This link Caridina vs Neocaridina might help



Majoram said:


> For example a really dark blue from an extreme black king kong?
> Or a yellow from a yellow king kong?


TB's (BKK and YKK) are smaller in size when compared to Caridina's and Neocaridina's.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

sathy83 said:


> Can you please post a better pic ??


I'll try, he does not come out very often and my phone doesn't focus well for close up pics.


----------

